# Angry Birds



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Since we've been snowed in in Atlanta for three days now, I've killed a lot of time playing the new release of Angry Birds HD on my iPad. Lo and behold, I now have the top score in the world! Not too shabby for an old guy.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Jim, I salute you! That's quite an accomplishment! You should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Dee!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!


It's a testament to how much time I can waste while snowed in!


----------

